# Sprawy forum >  O co chodzi z tym całym spamem

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś wie o co chodzi z tymi wątkami w dziwnym języku w każdym dziale?  Dlaczego nikt nie reaguje ?

----------


## Bananowa

Jest to spam.

Usunięcie ich leży w gestii moderatorów.

----------


## rafaannal

Otóż fundacja Training Projects, z którą współpracuję zaprasza każdego zainteresowanego do kolejnej rundy akcji „HRowcy Dzieciom”.  Jeśli Twoja firma organizuje jakiekolwiek projekty charytatywne dla dzieci z domów dziecka – możesz w nagrodę wygrać darmowe szkolenia dla swojej firmy.

----------


## Keramed Wrocław

test pierwszego wpisu

----------

